# Cross Country near Columbus Ohio



## HunterJumperXC (Jul 13, 2011)

Recently I've been more interested in doing more cross country with my horse. The only problem is that the barn we board at has very little jumps and we rarely get to jump them. Each year at the end of the summer our barn likes to take a field-trip. So this year I thought that our show barn might loosen up a bit and go jump some cross country. 

Anyone know any nice places with a good range of height for jumps (1'-4') near Columbus OH?

Sorry if this is the wrong place, I'm a noob


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't know about jumps and all, have never ridden the course but have taken my daughter and friends to a Hunter Pace there, and heard very good things about Infirmary Mound in Granville


----------



## HunterJumperXC (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Make sure you and your barn friends have certified and approved safety vests. No facility will allow you to school on their course, without.


----------



## HunterJumperXC (Jul 13, 2011)

Ooh, I didn't think about that, thank you for reminding me. I think I'm the only one that actually owns one.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Then you'll be the only one able to ride the course. And if you plan on riding an XC course, I'd have a Coach who is an actual Eventer work with you.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually there's a place near us (Bath, OH too bad it's about a 2 hr drive from C-bus!) that has never restricted people based on the equipment. They probably SHOULD, but they haven't because I've seen a ton of people go to their schooling days sans vest. But maybe they just really want that $25/person from them  It's certainly not a good idea to school xc without your vest, those jumps are NOT forgiving!


----------

